# My little furball



## ashesbunny (Jan 8, 2008)

My bun died one year ago yesterday 

Thought I'd share aslideshow I made of a few of my favorite pictures of him.

http://www.skyalbum.com/album/robie2384/45a2bec13b5/ashes.swf


----------



## polly (Jan 8, 2008)

I am so sorry i had a 1 year anniversary of my heart bun before xmas. it still hurts. His pics are gorgeous he was a beautiful bun. :hug:


----------



## JimD (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry.
Hhe was such a cutie.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 8, 2008)

What a beautiful little guy! I am so sorry you lost him. Time may ease the pain, but the memories never leave 

Jan


----------

